# Newport Coast Area rides



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm going to be staying in Newport Coast for a week in April (15th-23rd) and was wanting to get some ride recommendations. It will be a family vacation so most of my riding will be done early (6:30ish - hmmm same as not on vacation  ) I found this ride http://www.toughascent.com/blog/?p=73 that goes by where we are staying - any local input would be great.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you have a car, some other places to check out would be:

Santiago Canyon Rd area.
Palos Verdes Peninsula
Mt Baldy Rd, Glendora Mountain Rd

I am pretty sure there are tons of loops listed on MapMyRide for these areas.
But I guess it depends on your family time requirements!!


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I hadn't seen that blog. The pictures are great for showing what the area is like.

Ridge Park is probably the best real hill in Newport Coast. But be careful on your descent. There are side streets and driveways, and drivers pulling out and turning across your path. A cyclist was killed on Ridge Park last year, and another nearby the year before.

Park Ave. in Laguna is a bigger, steeper climb, with great views from the top.

You might hit up the Coffee Crew ride in Corona Del Mar, and get some ideas from the locals there. Note: I haven't ridden with this group (yet).

My suggestion -- if you're so inclined, bring a mountain bike instead. The mountain biking in this area is better than the road biking. Not that there's anything wrong with the road biking, except traffic, and you can't beat the weather!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you picked a great place to vaca...if you're into exotics (cars) there's the cars and coffee you might want to hit up in Irvine (next to Newport Coast) where all the rare exotics show up at the Mazda HQ (now Taco Bell HQ) then they all they all head back home down Newport Coast Drv and PCH etc.

it's not biking but you're on vaca so enjoy all that socal has to offer


----------

